# Disassembly of Springfield XD tactical



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I currently have a Springfield XD(m) 9mm.

I am thinking about also purchasing an XD tactical 9mm model Springfield.

It seems to me that I remember reading somewhere that there is a *difference* in the disassembly of the XD as opposed to the XD(m) model pistols.

Was it something to do with having to pull the trigger on the XD models during the disassembly process - which is no longer required on the XDm models ?

Thanks.


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

That is correct on the XDM's you do not have to pull the trigger to remove the slide whereas on the standard XD models you do


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just always remember to triple check the pistol to be sure the mag is out and the chamber is empty before you do.
Have fun with them. I have the XDm and the XD tac in 9mm and they are both great guns.
Hoping to get the Ported Service model some day.


----------



## epoche (May 22, 2008)

Freedom1911 said:


> Just always remember to triple check the pistol to be sure the mag is out and the chamber is empty before you do.
> Have fun with them. I have the XDm and the XD tac in 9mm and they are both great guns.
> Hoping to get the Ported Service model some day.


Last summer while in Boise visiting my daughter and partner I started the process of dissambly while sitting on guest BR floor. It was it the afternoon and was asked if I wished to clean guns together. In my haste to take the gun down I did not eject the magazine. Had my left hand over the slide covering the pin that shows shell in chamber. I "dry fired" it only to be suprised by an "accidental" firing. Round went through the fleshy part of my hand. At hospital in giving police my story they said cops are notorious also for shooting them selves. Went on a 7 day rafting trip on the Colorado from below Page with surgical glove on to keep from getting infected.

Shooting mentor said I should have built in body awareness that would have prompted me to drop the mag before I proceeded with disassembly. I NOW sure do.

G


----------



## Illusive Man (Sep 13, 2010)

epoche said:


> Last summer while in Boise visiting my daughter and partner I started the process of dissambly while sitting on guest BR floor. It was it the afternoon and was asked if I wished to clean guns together. In my haste to take the gun down I did not eject the magazine. Had my left hand over the slide covering the pin that shows shell in chamber. I "dry fired" it only to be suprised by an "accidental" firing. Round went through the fleshy part of my hand. At hospital in giving police my story they said cops are notorious also for shooting them selves. Went on a 7 day rafting trip on the Colorado from below Page with surgical glove on to keep from getting infected.
> 
> Shooting mentor said I should have built in body awareness that would have prompted me to drop the mag before I proceeded with disassembly. I NOW sure do.
> 
> G


I thought I was the only one guilty of that. The only thing that saved me from injury is following the rule of never pointing at anything that I don't intend to destroy. I aimed mine out of the window at the ground. Shocked the devil out of me when I pulled the trigger and a round went off. Now I check and double check to make sure the weapon is completely clear.


----------

